

Oh no -- no IPOs - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/startup-reactor/startup-reactor-oh-no-no-ipos-week-four/

======
funkymonkey
Perhaps I'm just sadistic, but I actually like the fact that it's taking
startups years to reach an IPO. As someone who has witnessed a startup die
slowly over the past year as the C-levels chased the impossible dream of an
IPO, I wish that more people would realize that it's the creation of solid
products by great people that get your company bought or IPO'd.

------
sanj
"So much so, that you are seeing public companies withdraw and go private to
save the average half a million a year in costs."

A public company that goes private to save $500k/year has much, much bigger
problems. I'm guessing that it'd take >10 years to amortize the legal costs of
going private if that is all they're saving!

